# ShopNotes - Over My Head...?



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I received the latest ShopNotes (Vol. 20 Issue 115) the other day, and as usual, I've looked through it a few times and marked things I want to try later. But, there are a few projects in this issue that just seem way over my head (no rude comments here, please) - like the "Router Milling Machine". The "Cutoffs" article on page three says, "But I'll be honest, trying to explain how to build and use this unique project with just a few paragraphs of text, some detailed art, and a sequence of photographs was a big challenged.To give you a better idea, we've put together a short video of how it works at ShopNotes.com."..... Of course, I guess someone has to subscribe to their on-line mag to be able to take a look at this gem. I know there's a lot of LJs that receive this magazine. What do you guys think?
- SY


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I saw that thing and my head hurt. I am busy making toys, clocks, and simple woodworking projects and being happy as a clam. That router milling machine is beyond me at this point… But practice makes perfect they say!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey JJ,

I just watched some of the videos, and I don't subscribe to the mag or the website. It's kind of crazy cool, but wow, I certainly don't want one.

Steve


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Steve…. Well, there you go, I can't even find a film clip, much less try to build something like this. Could you post the link for me please?
- SY


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Here ya go:
http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/115/videos/router-milling-machine-video/


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve. I looked at the first clip and will be going back to check out the other ones. I know it would be possible to build, but like db said, there would be a lot of head pain….... But, can you imagine all that you could do with this thing…
- SY


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I received my copy of the magazine on Saturday, and I should be finishing up my version of the router milling machine this weekend.

I also have some stock in the Brooklyn bridge to sell, if anyone is interested.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I built my first CNC machine in a weekend…..


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thats a cool lathe, looks to me like a shop built legacy.

Charlie - I'll trade you with some stocks in salt ocean water that I bought some years back


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Sears was selling a machine like this in the 60's
One could probably find a 'never" used one


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's a cool jig - and not really that complicated.

The Legacy adds a 3rd axis that lets it do some additional things.


----------



## mfike (May 12, 2008)

Juniorjock, if you're anything like me a lot of these projects kind make your head hurt when you first read through them. Once I commit to building something though, and tackle one problem at a time, it usually turns out to be easier than I first thought.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

There is no way that I will attempt that project. However, it does not bother me that ShopNotes included this project. I don't expect every project to be right for me. Essentially, if I get 1 project and/or a couple of tips I can use in a magazine I'm satisfied.


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sears did sell this back in the 70's. I still have mine. Used it once for fluting. This was a lot easier to set up and use than what ShopNotes is explaining. No dials, no gears, just one crank handle. My manual disappeared a long time ago.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I also have a Sears router crafter that does this! I tried it a few times trying to taper dowels for canes and carve spirals…..decided it was quicker for me to do the spirals by hand. This machine seems a lot sturdier than my router-crafter, but it sure was a painful way to round up your stock. I like watching the gears thoough!


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you want to see how a router crafter works, check out the YouTube video demonstration.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow very cool set up i think im gonna get that shop notes an make one. Thanks.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I give the guys at ShopNotes / WoodSmith a lot of credit … it is a heck of a challenge for the magazine editors to keep coming up with new material. Whether I build the stuff or not, it makes for interesting reading.

That being said, I don't think I have space for one of these in my shop.

-Gerry


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I saw it, but I still have an unused Sears model from the 70s. I was going to try a little woodworking, but got side tracked for about 35 years ;-)


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

My views pretty much line up with RichGreer. I'm actually the kind of guy that would build a machine like that. My problem is that I don't like to actually SPEND MONEY on lumber for too many projects. I take a project like that and get to a stopping point when it comes time to actually BUY materials(including hardware). I know, I need to get over it.  I'm in therapy now. The machine looks like something that Matthias Wandal would build.

When you break it down, the machine doesn't really look all that complicated, I just can't see it being useful for the types of knick-knacks that I build. Storage would be another problem with that one in ShopNotes.

I am somewhat interested in the Pen Wizard, but its almost reasonable enough that I might just buy one rather than build it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

There is sears one on Ebay for $75.00


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I know what you mean. There are plans out there that look overwhelming. I have found if you want to work a difficult plan just concentrate on one step at a time and you will find that its much more managable and in the end it wont seem too bad. I think sometimes when looking at the plan as a whole it seems confusing and impossible, but its much easier to take it one step at a time.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

I remember seeing this type of machines in one of the Spielman router books. that one used bicycle chains and sprockets for the gearing and synchronizing mechanisms. It definately looks cool and there are good things to learn from it, unfortunatly for me, many of those things would include frustration and yet another unfinished project to make unfinished projects


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

They've been batting that one around, over on SawmillCreek. , too.

I'm not interested, personally, but I AM fascinated by the thing !


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I just found a local guy witha CNC machine for rent at $10.00 an hour.
I just might take a crack at this design. The video is very well presented and the machine is pretty striaght forward except for the gears.
I have used this one only once so maybe making a dedicated behemoth like this is still in the distant future.;-)

From misc pics


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

How many fluted table legs one needs to make every year/
Except if this is your business,to buy or to build a machine just doing this does not seem to be very cost effective
Another thing, looking at the video this thing seems to be extremely slow.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The Legacy is slow too - which is why some users invest in the motors so
you can set up a cut, flip a switch, and the router goes to the end of the
cut. Then you come back and do the next cut.

It all seems really tedious unless you're cranking out architectural columns
for custom homes and selling them for over $1000 a piece - in which case
a router mill becomes a "make money machine".


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Still seems like a great tool for a retired guy to make some spare pocket change now and then.
It dosen't look that expensive to build. The gears would be the most costly.
I wonder if they are supplying DXF files for those with their plans?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Aren't the gears wood? Probably the lead screw would set you back
$50 or $100.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Most architectural columns today are not made of wood but of synthetic materiel which are much better for this use.(do not rot or crack)


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I would think product comming off this machine a bit short and small for Architectural columns.
You are right however, that there is a lot of prefab resin forms invading the business at this time.
This is more suited to finish cabinetry for upscale commisions.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

look at it this way 
I know its just a jiig so you can come further with your building of your table or what ever 
but for the hobbyworker it wuold work very well in the way of doing woodwoorking
when he build the maschine and again when he use it even if it just a onetime use
I know a hobbywoodworker only have very limit shoptime …but it will still be a well 
used time for her/hime

take care
Dennis


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

To put this in perspective I checked the selling price or "fluted table legs (36") .

Have a look and tell us what you think?

http://www.tablelegs.com/Columns/Classic-Doric-Columns/Fluted-Classic-Doric-Columns-36/Fluted-Classic-Doric-Columns-36x612.aspx

I looks like a set of 4 legs could run well over $1000.00.

Sure beats the heck outta cutting boards now doesn't it. ;-)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bob 
It looks like its worth every minuts of building the maschine even for just one piece of funiture…LOL

thank´s for the link

Dennis


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dennis, A guy with a CNC machine can knock those gears out for very little money compared to the cost of a Legacy machine. I doubt that a hobbiest would wear out a set in a lifetime even made with baltic birch.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yes I know that
I was just thinking of those that not have cnc, Bs but have to cut them by hand or scrollsaw 
it takes a little longer 
beside I thought just to make the maschine cuold be funny too just like if people make
a V-drum or drumsander out of wood and like Mathias Wandell made a Bs out of wood 
and all the other jiigs he has created 

Dennis


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

Rich Greer is right- after so many issues of ShopNotes, how many different projects can they keep printing? Also, consider the guy who has subscribed to ShopNotes for 20, 30, 40 years, he's got more skill level under his belt, and still needs projects to challenge him. The fluting jig is something I won't build anytime soon, but if I need to, I'll know where to find the plans.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, there is no way you should compare these awesome shop-built units to those pathetic 'router crafter' things. I guess it all depends on how far you want to go with your creative ventures.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

You know, I am one of those who would build this if I can only find an excuse (and the time). For me the build itself would be rewarding. I have a latent desire to build a wooden clock, this would be a good practice project. Then I could make fluted columns for the clock!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have 5 yrs worth of Shopenotes and just today I was going through all of them making a list of all the different projects I want to make from them. But when I looked at the project you mentioned, I was thinking that I really don't have the patience or time to make one these. But as mentioned above they really try hard to come up with new things to try and I love the magazine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is a good thing people have short memories, otherwise the mags would have been out of business 30 yrs ago )


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

Reminds me of some of the machines on this site.


----------



## dpoisson (Jun 3, 2010)

My router (used to be my grand-father's router: a craftmans) manual's talk about that craftman jig!


----------



## ChrisCarr (Jun 19, 2010)

very cool machine.

Maybe next month shopnotes will make a machine that does the work of 200 router bit profiles by using only 1 straight bit


----------



## Chispa (Jan 13, 2011)

When I saw it I really wanted to make one. I wasn't thinking about bedposts or table legs, more like any length dowel out of any wood, as well as an easy way to thread dowel. Sort of like a Beall threading machine, but with any TPI.

I'll bet you could mount a dremel and do inside threading of a wood nut as well if you had a way to mount the workpiece.


----------



## hardhead (Feb 20, 2011)

Any body know where I can get the gears cut. I would like to have them made from a hard wood and cut with a cnc machine for accuracy. Thanks.


----------



## Lumbereater53 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've almost completed my Router Milling machine from Shopnotes 115, but some of the gearing is causing me fits. I'd like to see more pictures that what they have in the magazine or online such as from others that have built it.


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

You can buy the set up shown in Bob#2's posting from House of Tools in Canada for $200. $99 on sale. another $40 in shipping to get to the states.

I got it and keep meaning to use it. Never really got around to it. Cool in concept, but I don't build a lot of formal furniture with columns or barley twists where it would get used.

Some people really like to build jigs … this one would be a ton of work for a real specialty need. Would be a feeling of accomplishment, not sure how often it would get used.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

One of these days I would like to find time to build one of those along with some other machines and jigs but I plan on using mostly machinist and metal working skills so they won't be woodworking projects. I have a lot of old machine frames and many other mechanical parts saved up for this. Unfortunately, time is the great enemy. It will be very difficult to scrape up the needed time.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

@LR53, define "fits". And what weapon are you using, scrollsaw, bandsaw, TS, hand saw?


----------



## Lumbereater53 (Jul 29, 2011)

The gears have all been cut using my Grizzly G0457 14" bandsaw. It's their placement on the machine that driving me nuts.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I assume bit-wandering is part of the problem. I'd suggest drilling placement holes on a scrap. When you verify that they are correctly spaced, then use that scrap as a drill guide to keep the bit from wandering. Joe, why not start a blog on your machine? Take some pics to show us your progress. I'm sure many would enjoy them and be able to advise if you had more questions.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Gerry, I used to take *The Family Handyman* magazine. We had a go round over something they put on the computer and I got a phone call from them about a message I had left for them. I said I had a subscription for x number of years and frankly I wasn't sure they would still be around by then. They called and said they take those things very seriously. I said, I have subscribed to your magazine for 20 years and it just continues to be more of the same. I am tired of reading about storage in the garage. The guy told me up front that he had found the problem. He said it was tough to keep things fresh and most of their subscribers lasted about 6 to 8 years. They do have a difficult job and I told him so. They have changed some in the past 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Lumbereater53 (Jul 29, 2011)

I posted a short video of my nearly completed Router Milling Machine on Youtube…




If you view it, turn down the sound (there's an annoying crackling noise in there apparently caused by my cheap camera).


----------



## Lumbereater53 (Jul 29, 2011)

I subscribed to Home Handyman for awhile, but that was a long time ago. It got boring and repetitive. I subscribe to two woodworking magazines now…Wood and ShopNotes. Two is good enough for me. While I was typing this I received a 20% off coupon from Rockler via e-mail…Sweet, but I doubt it'll get used. Cheers!


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 3, 2011)

Joe S., I viewed your Video on the Router Milling Machine, Looks good. I was thing of making that Mill. I have been searching for that pattern and can't seam to find it. I found a PDF of the gears so I will start there.

I don't really need the Wood model of that type of milling machine. I own a Legacy Ornamental Mill; it is the small 36 inch model. I want to make the Wood model because I can make it longer. The drive shaft is 60 inches for that unit. And it would be fun making it.

I also own a CarveWright CNC unit and plan on carving the gears with that unit. I will be making the patterns in a DXF file; some one posted a message above that was looking for that.

This is my first post on this forum - not sure if I can post an image on my first post, but if I can I will post an image of my Mill. BJB


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 3, 2011)

It can be used as a Over Head Table Router - Max size 12 inch wide and 36 inches on a single pass. (X,Y,Z)







!

This is an image of my Legacy unit - Max size 36 inches long and 6 inch round. (axis 4th)


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, I found a copy of the ShopNotes V20 No. 115; I made the Gear Patterns for my CarveWright CNC unit. I am now gluing up the panels to make the carvings. ( They are three 1/4 inch thick panels glued like plywood with the grain spaced at 120 degrees, Walnut on the outside with Maple in the center.) Hope to get then carved soon. BJB


----------

